# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Van'da Türkler göçe zorlanıyor!..

## bozok

*Van'da Türkler göçe zorlanıyor!..*


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 05/03/2009* 



Sonunda bu haberler de gelmeye başladı. Türk kökenli vatandaşlar, Doğu ve Güneydoğu illerinde, PKK eşkıyasının tehditleriyle yerlerinden yurtlarından atılıp göçe zorlanıyorlar!..

*şaka gibi ama değil!..*

Tarihi Türk yerleşimi olarak bilinen Van ilimizde dahi, Türk kökenli yerel halk *“terk et”* telkinleri almaya başladı!..

Bunun da ötesinde Türk kökenli vatandaşların, birtakım komitelerce fişlendikleri, mallarının tespitlerinin yapıldığı, Türk kökenli vatandaşların arazi, mülk satışlarında ambargolarla (çetenin baskısı ile) sıkıştırıldıkları görülmeye başlandı... Türk kökenli vatandaşlara ait araziler pazar değerinden yoksun bırakılıyor, ya ucuza kapatılıyor ya da satışların önüne *“Buraları aslında bize ait, siz işgalcisiniz, gönderileceksiniz!”* şerhleri ile çıkılıyor!.. 

PKK çetesi, etnik milliyetçilik temelinde yayılmacılığı, faşist yöntemlerle gerçekleştireceğine inanıyor.. Bölgenin Kürt halkına* “Kendinizi PKK’lı olarak tanımlayacaksınız!”* baskısı yapılıyor, direnen ölümü göze almak zorunda kalıyor!.. Eşkıya çetesi, işbirlikçileri, siyasi maskeli elemanları ile PKK’nın Kürtleri temsil ettiğini dayatırken, kendileri ile hareket etmeyen Kürtlerin kimliklerine saldırıyor... Bu şekilde direnen Kürt vatandaşlar da göçü göze almak zorunda kalıyor..



*Başbakan’daki bilgiler*
Erdoğan Van mitingi sonrası, gazetecilere* “Hastanelerdeki doktorlar vs. veya orada görev yapan polis sivil olarak hastaneye giderken yolda tacize uğruyor. Benim yaşadığım olay var. Evleri basıp polislerin eşlerini taciz edenler oldu. Buraya görevli olarak birilerinin gitmesi bile alkışlanacak bir şey”* dedi... üok çarpıcı gerçeğin, küçük bir beyanıdır bu... Taciz edilen devlet memurları ilgili bölüm.. Oysa o toprağın yerleşiği Türk vatandaşlar ya da PKK’dan nefret eden Kürt vatandaşlar için daha acıklı bir durum söz konusudur...

Size, hatırlayacağınız bir örnek vereyim. Bu azgın sürünün geçen yıl Diyarbakır’da yaptığı gösterilerde, TV ekranında şunu gördük.. Sokaklara yayılan vahşi hayvanlar, sağa sola saldırırken, yolda *“34” plakalı* bir kamyon gördüler.. Kamyon şoförünü linç ediyorlardı, zor kurtuldu.. Kendisinin Diyarbakırlı olduğunu anlatabildi de canını kurtardı..

Sözcüleri kadın* “PKK bizim sigortamız”* derken, işte bu vahşi gücü kastediyor.. Devletin envanterinde bunların alçakça katliamları mevcut... Faili meçhullerden söz edip devlete saldırıyorlar ya; mazlum demokrat maskeleri ile yandaşlarınca parlatılıyorlar ya; hunharca aldıkları canlar Kürt insanlarının da canlarıdır..

Geçen yıl, Başbakan Yardımcısı ve Devlet Bakanı Cemil üiçek, eşkıya sürüsüne şu kelimelerle seslenmişti:

*“İki yaşındaki çocuğu öldürerek, hamile kadını kurşuna dizerek, 80 yaşındaki yaşlıyı katlederek ne elde etmek istiyorsunuz? İnsan mısınız, bu nasıl insanlık? Masum çocuğu katleden insan, insan mıdır gerçekten?..”* Tanımları budur.. Bakan üiçek, eşkıya çetesini anlatıyor;* “Bal gibi birilerinin hesabına taşeronluk yapmaktır. Onların kim olduğunu biliyoruz. Onlar sözde demokrasi isterler. Ama öbür taraftan da bu türlü işlere, melanetlere, cinayetlere destek vermekten de çekinmezler, yüzleri kızarmaz bunların... Bakın kendilerine, şimdi gelecek, cinayetlere cevaz verecek, arka çıkacak, parasal destek verecek, lojistik destek verecek, eğitim desteği verecek, sonra da insan haklarından bahsedecek. şu ana kadar bir tek teröristi iade etmediler. Hırsıza mani olmayan, hırsıza dost olur. Caninin eline silah veren, o cinayete iştirak etmiş olur...”* 





*PKK ırkçı faşizm krallığıdır*
üiçek’in kastettiği kaynak belli... AB’li efendileri bu cani mafya örgütüne şunu belletmiş;* “Sana karşı çıkana faşist de, kendini demokrat hak arayışçısı diye yedir!”* 

Başbakan’a *“Ya sev ya terk et dedi bize!”* diye saldıran (Keşke öyle net dese.) bu sürü, kendisine köle, robot olmayı kabul etmeyen Kürtlere, Türklere hayat hakkı tanımayacağını açık seçik beyan ediyor... ülkenin Başbakanı’na bile* “Diyarbakır’a gelme, Van’ı tek et, Batman’a uğrama”* diye!.. tehdit mesajları gönderebiliyor (demokrasiye inançları gereği!!)
Efendileri, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti topraklarını sanki bunlara* “vaat edivermiş!”* O inançla azmış durumdalar!..

*Artık “def olun Türkler!” diye nara atabiliyorlar...*


...

----------


## bozok

*Başbakan ve Van'daki vekil*


*Behiç KILIü* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 09/03/2009* 



Bu yoğunlukta unutulmuş olabilir ama önemli bir beyandı Başbakan Erdoğan’ın söyledikleri... Van gezisi sırasında, *“... veya orada görev yapan polis sivil olarak hastaneye giderken yolda tacize uğruyor. Benim yaşadığım olay var. Evleri basıp polislerin eşlerini taciz edenler oldu.”* demişti... PKK eşkıyasının marifetlerinden söz ediyordu... üeteye yakın duran o partinin bir Van vekili var... *üzdal Uçar*... Başbakan’ın bu sözlerine karşı çıktı;* “Ben buradan diyorum senin yalanın batsın. Boyun posun devrilsin.”* dedi. Bu sözleri, seçim çalışmasında, gazetecilere karşı sarf etti. *“Boyun posun devrilsin!”* diye Başbakan’a saldırdı! (Kendileri demokrat, çağdaş, öğretmen kökenli bir şahsiyettir!) Tabii Başbakan bu saldırıyı duymuş, 24 TV’deki programda değindi ve bölgede görev yapan polis eşlerinin, kendisine gelerek nasıl taciz edildiklerini anlattıklarını tekrarladı, o vekile verdi veriştirdi..

Vekil kişi harika işler yapıyor...

Kendisi, çocukları taş ve sopalarla sokağa sürüp tedhiş yaratmaktan da itham altında. Hedef “Başbakan’ı Van’ı terk etmeğe zorlamak” yani PKK temeli dışında bölgede siyasi bir yapıyı engellemek, işi bu!.. Başbakan’ın son gezisinde de sokaktaydı ve hakkında “Polise şişe fırlatmaktan” zabıt tutuldu.

Yani yapılan şu...

PKK, karşısında olan vatandaşa, hele devlet görevlilerine hayat hakkı tanımıyor, 
oralardan uzak durmaya zorluyor!.. Dahası bu durumu anlatan Başbakan bile, vatanın o parçasına sokulmak istenmiyor çete tarafından!



*Vanlıyam şanlıyam...*
Tekrar yazayım, hatırlatayım;
*“Sonunda bu haberler de gelmeye başladı. Türk kökenli vatandaşlar, Doğu ve Güneydoğu illerinde, PKK eşkıyasının tehditleriyle yerlerinden yurtlarından atılıp göçe zorlanıyorlar!..”* 
demiştik ve hatta* “nokta”* göstererek eklemiştik;* “Tarihi Türk yerleşimi olarak bilinen Van ilimizde dahi, Türk kökenli yerel halk ’terk et’ telkinleri almaya başladı!..”* 

Bu durumu yazmamızın elbette belli tabanı var... Mesnede geçmeden birkaç çift söz edeceğim...

*Madde bir...* Satırlarımın iyice okunması, özümsenmesi şarttır, iyi niyetle anlayabilmek için... Eğer yazdıklarıma “*Bu herif Kürt düşmanı!”* diye PKK telkini çerçevesinde ve ön şartlı bakılacak olursa, meramımı anlamak mümkün olmaz... Bir sayın okuyucu, yukarıdaki satırlarımı *“Allah aşkına nedir bu sizdeki Kürt düşmanlığı? Siz bu şekilde neye ve kimlere hizmet ettiğinizin farkında mısınız? Irkçılık yapmak, söğüp saymak size yakışabilir..v.s”* diye değerlendiriyor. Ne diyor, *“Nedir bu Kürt düşmanlığın!!?”* Sabırla cevaplayayım, şiddetle reddediyorum, *ne demek Kürt düşmanlığı!!?*

Yazıda ısrarla belirttiğim şudur,* “PKK, Türk kökenli ve kendisine karşı çıkan Kürt kökenli vatandaşları rahatsız ediyor, göçe zorluyor..”* PKK diyorum PKK, daha nasıl yazayım..?



*PKK demek Kürt demek değil*
üetenin en büyük silahı bu işte, varlığını Kürt varlığı ile özdeş hale getirmek!.. İstiyor ki PKK denilince* “Kürt”* anlaşılsın. üstelik bu imajı sağlamak için şiddete başvurmaktan çekinmiyor, direnen, teslim olmayan Kürt insanlarını, kadın çocuk demeden katlediyor.

Kürt kimliği üzerinde öyle bir ambargo uygulamak istiyor ki, varlığından uzak duran Kürt insanını “hain” diye damgalayabilecek kadar faşist tutum sergileyebiliyor. Mesela kendisi ile işbirliği içindeki Ahmetgiller dışındaki, Doğu ve Güneydoğu milletvekillerine saldırıyor, onların yakınlarını tehdit ediyor..

şu sıralar kalabalık mitingleri ile dikkat çeken Tayyip Erdoğan, en büyük düşmanları.. Kürt oyların, iktidar partisindeki yoğunluğuna karşı savaş halindeler...


*Bir özet* 
Vanlı bir okuyucumuzun yazdıkları çok önemli... Satırları, çok çarpıcı bilgiler aktarıyor, şöyle diyor: (Adı bende mahfuz.)

“Bir avuç çapulcu, bunlar Vanlı değillerdir

üzal’ın kucak açtığı sürgün edilen(Saddam’dan kaçan) 1.5 milyon göçmenin Van’a ve Hakkari’ye gelenleridir bunlar..

Van’daki Kürt halkı ve Türk halkı Müslüman dinine, vatanına bağlı kişilerdir
Onların Vanlı olmadıklarını görürsünüz, ne Kürtçeleri ne de tipleri benzemektedir..

Bizler onları tanıyoruz, mal bile almıyoruz. Pislik içerisinde varoşlarda yaşıyorlar. Toplam 33 bin nüfusları var, bizler ise 500 bini aşkınız... 
Olay çıkarttırılan, 50-60 çoluk çocuktur.

Van halkı bunlara prim vermemektedir...” 

Tekrar ediyorum ben PKK’yı aktarıyorum... Bu yazıya* “Kürt düşmanı faşist”* demek, faşist PKK’nın korku propagandasıdır..


...

----------

